

Steve Krug's new #ux book is out - figital
http://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Surgery-Made-Easy-Yourself/dp/0321657292

======
nir
His "Don't Make Me Think" is still the best UX book I've ever read. Focused,
clear and sensible.

~~~
SamAtt
And it's entertaining enough to give to other non-technical "stake holders" in
your website planning committee. Which means a lot when you're trying to
convince them not to make an egregious UI mistake.

------
drp
Is that a hash tag? This is not twitter.

